# ViP922 - S1.16 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## olguy

Not sure what it fixed or broke. Can't find any notes on it yet.


----------



## BobaBird

It's supposed to be a lot of bug fixes. No [email protected] because developers were focused on Hopper.

One fix I was really hoping for is the missing EHD. Today my EHD is missing.


----------



## P Smith

But Twitter is working ! As for XiP813.


----------



## BobaBird

I can now Sling to my laptop here at home, now need to try from a remote location.


----------



## olguy

Just read on the Dish support forum:



> VOD Fix, new Sling firmware, Stretched lower banner fix, Misc stability fixes


----------



## P Smith

olguy said:


> Just read on the Dish support forum:


Here is the link.


----------



## 356B

It could be my imagination or my OCD acting up again, but DRA and DO seems to be quicker on startups. I had a error 4 on the first day after the update since that no issues at all on the Macs I use. I haven't tried the PC side yet though.

all mobiles I have are working


----------



## Marcus S

The upgrade has a few problems every few days requiring several resets to clear and recurring...


Can't see Media Center / list DLNA devices after a few days, refresh doesn't cut it after many attempts. i.e via PlayOn (Pandora, Netflix, Hulu). It's like the ethernet service went to sleep.
When TV1 is recording, can't select another channel, "Error, a recording is in progress". Trying to record the second program results in the same error message. It's like the second tuner suddenly doesn't exist.
When "nothing" is recording on TV1 or TV2 and I press the record button, cannot leave the channel recording and watch something else. Dialog box reads "Do you want to stop recording and return to Live TV mode?" Y/N. So I have an available tuner and no way to access it. Sorta defeats two tuners.
After reset, hidden skipped channels show up in the DVR scheduled list requiring the push of the yellow button to hide skipped channels. Pressing previous page now shows a history of every show you stopped or canceled.
Some recordings now hang / freeze / black screen halfway during playback forever. Only cancel gets you out and resume sticks you back into black screen. *Must delete all programs in the folder so the folder is deleted and new recording creates new folder to fix. Caused by a mount failure when something goes wrong with folder creation the first go time.
When playing back a program currently being recorded on TV2, Live TV option now starts the program at the begining.
Playing a DVR recording or Media Center DLNA device wipes out the LiveTV buffer.

Remaining problems


Can't edit out not subscribed channels from Favorites List
Upon Power off / on, last Favorite list not remembered
No hide duplicate SD channels option in Favorites
No Blockbuster feature
Slingbox useless from browsers on networks requiring a Proxy port. i.e. most hotels now and office locations? i.e. If Skype, GotoMeeting and Lync can navigate Proxy ports, so should Slingbox.
Slingbox feature cannot be opted out to reduce monthly fee.
While Media Center remote control functions << and >> are supported. On Pandora these keys select next or previous artist. Skip needs to be enabled to select next song.
If program is in timer list but you want to record once (1 rerun), you have to change timer to record new and reruns and after recording is completed change timer back to record only new. i.e. can't just push record to get the one off.
In Duo mode if both tuners are recording TV1/TV2 and you want to watch a program on TV2, swap function does not work. Must select DVR list to find program recording on TV2 and select live or play. Live is actually a point on the recording in progress, so at the end of the show you are prompted to choose live TV and the show shows 100% watched in the DVR program list. Live should mean Live, not played and watched.
Record button defaults to once and selecting recording settings grays out series options. Work around is to push Info and record series options become available.
No ability to choose channel and show only upcoming programming in the EPG for that specific channel. (left arrow over the network icon and press select maybe?)
Trying to select RF channels out in whole home a mess, change TV2 RF out channel but then can't select TV1's RF channel out without completely exiting the menu and going back into settings. The best way to explain this is go to settings and try to change both TV1 and TV2 RF out channels at one time. i.e. Kaopectate moment on that screen.
TV1/TV2 recordings do not follow Timers list order (priority). i.e. The Good Wife is timer 9, Once Upon a Time is timer 22. DVR schedules Once Upon a Time on TV1 instead of TV2. Without swap working you have to select the DVR list and play live or recording of The Good Wife.
Home Link Ethernet works over home AC and cannot be plugged into a surge protector because surge protectors block the transmission frequency. So if my DVR is plugged into a surge protector and Home Link is not, that 3k volt lightning surge just comes into the DVR through the Home Link coax combiner? Most excellent!
When a program is set to record up to 3 episodes, often times the DVR keeps 4 to 6 until it finally records an episode around the high number and drops the last 2 or 3 episodes and goes back to 3. 
When playing music or movie through DLNA via PlayOn (Pandora, Netflix, Hulu), pressing the Guide or DVR keys disconnects the DLNA media device. The DLNA playback device should be considered a channel and show up in the EPG's pip screen unless a channel or DVR recorded program is selected.
If watching a program from the beginning and you decide to record it, recording starts at button press not from the begining of the LiveTV buffer.

Best features: Network icon next to the channel number in the EPG. Media Center with DLNA support.
Worst features: Whole home distribution TV1/TV2 RF channels crippled by NTSC analog. Home Link over home AC.
Disappointments: While Dish is too busy screwing the new Ambiguously Gay Duo DVR which doesn't support EPG Channel network icons or Media Center / DLNA, the 922 would be Dish's flagship DVR if these issues were resolved.


----------



## garygaryj

My experience is not the same as yours, speaking only to your first four bullet points, although you sound like you have multiple symptoms, and a full refresh of the software would be in order. You don't say whether you have done a full hardware reset by pulling the AC power for 30 seconds or not, but if you haven't, that would be a good thing maybe.

My experience on my 922 is that there is almost no noticeable change from S115 except that I see the low-banner on some of the movie channels is now sized from edge to edge, and also that the slinging may be more reliable and slightly faster to connect.


----------



## BobaBird

BobaBird said:


> I can now Sling to my laptop here at home, now need to try from a remote location.


Last night I took my laptop to a restaurant, logged in to dishonline.com, but couldn't even see my list of recordings or timers even after doing Reset Connection. Thinking it might be a problem with that hot spot, I also checked from a Taco Bell parking lot and again at home with the same results.


----------



## Marcus S

Was a Dish subscriber from 96 through 02 until Dish sent bad software upgrades to the model 5000 rendering it useless and offered their loyal customers a replacement HD receiver at their cost. Switched to Direct through 2011 at which time Direct decided that sending HR20 replacements for failed HR23's was ok. So in answer to your question garygaryj, yes... I pulled the power plug from the wall.


----------



## garygaryj

Sorry, Marcus. No intention to offend. Certainly hard to tell what folks have done or not, or what experience level. I'm sorry for your troubles. I am also a person that has been both DirecTV and Dish customer. Both companies have their issues, for sure!


----------



## Marcus S

None taken. It does seem that these providers like to pull boners on their subscriber base every 5 years or so. My new motto maybe, "new every two". If either would spend as much time fixing their policies and software bugs as they do trying to entice loyal subscribers to stay or comeback, they wouldn't lose them in the first place. $200 offers after you leave to get you back, profit loss on loyal non-contract subscribers which have been paying full package cost for years, cost to install new customers and prorate service cost for 1 year...

would pay for a dedicated software engineer @ 100k annual salary per active DVR model.


----------



## labmansid

Not sure if this is related to the update or not, but it just started occurring yesterday. Came home yesterday and today both to my 922 seemingly powered down and unresponsive to any remote commands, no lights on, no picture. The fan sounded much louder than normal, as in I could hear it from across the room. In order to get anything on it, I have to unplug it and plug it back in. Takes forever to boot back up when this happens. It just went black on me again after only a few minutes of viewing.    
This is not going to cut it, Dish!!


----------



## P Smith

I will tel you one secret - do open small front door and find little RED button. So next time, instead of play with a power cord, just press it.


----------



## labmansid

Actually, I forgot to mention I tried that first, as usual when there seems to be a problem with the receiver, did nothing. Until yesterday, it had been pretty reliable as far as I was concerned. It just went kaput again as I was typing this!!


----------



## labmansid

Well, I did the chat with tech support, they said my issue is probably not related to the software update, but the timing is weird to me. Will be getting a new receiver soon.


----------



## P Smith

Easy for them to replace it then troubleshoot with you and escalate to FW develop dept.
Perhaps CSR have no skills to do that.


----------



## garygaryj

Possible S116 bug?

It seems to me that I used to be able to play a DVR recorded video from the 922's hard drive without disrupting the buffer of the LiveTV I am watching. (I'm on Solo/Pip mode.) 

But now, if I play a DVR recording, the Live TV buffer is not there upon return to Live TV. It is starting up a new buffer.

Am I wrong about this? Has it always been like this?
(I know this happens as well with the new Weather icon on the Menu from the S115+ release.)


----------



## Jhon69

garygaryj said:


> Possible S116 bug?
> 
> It seems to me that I used to be able to play a DVR recorded video from the 922's hard drive without disrupting the buffer of the LiveTV I am watching. (I'm on Solo/Pip mode.)
> 
> But now, if I play a DVR recording, the Live TV buffer is not there upon return to Live TV. It is starting up a new buffer.
> 
> Am I wrong about this? Has it always been like this?
> (I know this happens as well with the new Weather icon on the Menu from the S115+ release.)


On my 722k it's always been that way the only way to preserve the live buffer if it's a program you may want to watch later is to make sure both live buffers( tuners) are on the same channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

garygaryj said:


> Possible S116 bug?
> 
> It seems to me that I used to be able to play a DVR recorded video from the 922's hard drive without disrupting the buffer of the LiveTV I am watching. (I'm on Solo/Pip mode.)
> 
> But now, if I play a DVR recording, the Live TV buffer is not there upon return to Live TV. It is starting up a new buffer.
> 
> Am I wrong about this? Has it always been like this?
> (I know this happens as well with the new Weather icon on the Menu from the S115+ release.)


This is the way it has always worked with all of the Dish DVRs. The active tuner has its buffer dumped whenever you begin playback of a recorded event.

The other tuner, however, continues to be buffered as long as it is not recording something else.


----------



## garygaryj

Hmm. Funny. I am almost sure that I was able to retain the current ongoing TV buffer on TV1 while watching a recorded video on my 922, at least before the S115+ version, and I am a person that notices, but I have no proof.

No matter - not there now. I would hope that the Hopper can retain the buffers, and when you think about it - why should pre-recorded material and accessing web apps like Weather clean-out the Live TV buffer? I don't really accept that as a valid design, I guess. DirecTV certainly has found a way to avoid that, from what I remember.


----------



## Jhon69

garygaryj said:


> Hmm. Funny. I am almost sure that I was able to retain the current ongoing TV buffer on TV1 while watching a recorded video on my 922, at least before the S115+ version, and I am a person that notices, but I have no proof.
> 
> No matter - not there now. I would hope that the Hopper can retain the buffers, and when you think about it - why should pre-recorded material and accessing web apps like Weather clean-out the Live TV buffer? I don't really accept that as a valid design, I guess. DirecTV certainly has found a way to avoid that, from what I remember.


Well we know each company's HDDVRs have their good things and bad things.DirecTV's DVRs have that little 3 second back up feature when your FFW through a program,but they don't have 2 constant live buffers,they don't show a 3 hour guide like DISH HDDVRs.DISH HDDVRs can record 4 programs at once with 4 tuners(with the MT2-2OTA+2SAT) where DirecTV's 2 tuner HDDVR even with their AM21 can only record 2 programs.

So like I said each company's HDDVRs have their little differences.


----------



## Jhon69

It still does,but the issue is deeper than that,people need to access what is happening and make the proper adjustments.Dish is beta testing the Hopper and Joey,it has PTAT which has to do with HD locals on satellite.I see changes in my guide every day and sometimes several times a day in my guide with my HD locals,while I don't see any problems with my SD locals.

I bought my 922/wMT2 because at the time it was not offered by DISH,I wanted the new format to see and test it for myself.Here is my solutions to the problems I have seen:

I took out my MT2,to be reinstalled at a later time when issues subside.

I set up my local channel timers to use my SD local channels only(setup guide option for SD&HD).

Make sure my guide list is always set to My Channels,no other option.

I do not do a Favorites List because it will get jumbled up with these issues.

I try to stay away from going into Duo Mode when I do I lose timers.

These are a few of my solutions to make things work right on my 922,the people that are running the 722k are also experiencing similar issues.



Good Luck!.


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> It still does,but the issue is deeper than that,people need to access what is happening and make the proper adjustments.Dish is beta testing the Hopper and Joey,it has PTAT which has to do with HD locals on satellite.I see changes in my guide every day and sometimes several times a day in my guide with my HD locals,while I don't see any problems with my SD locals.
> 
> I bought my 922/wMT2 because at the time it was not offered by DISH,I wanted the new format to see and test it for myself.Here is my solutions to the problems I have seen:
> 
> I took out my MT2,to be reinstalled at a later time when issues subside.
> 
> I set up my local channel timers to use my SD local channels only(setup guide option for SD&HD).
> 
> Make sure my guide list is always set to My Channels,no other option.
> 
> I do not do a Favorites List because it will get jumbled up with these issues.
> 
> I try to stay away from going into Duo Mode when I do I lose timers.
> 
> These are a few of my solutions to make things work right on my 922,the people that are running the 722k are also experiencing similar issues.
> 
> Good Luck!.


The main problem I was having was when I bought my 922 and activated it ,the previous owner's local channels kept appearing in my guide.This was what was messing up my local channels programming information and causing issues with recordings.

After trying resets and discussing the problem with DISH Advanced Tech,they recommended sending out a technican who when arriving and seeing what my problem was also called DISH Advanced Tech and both of them was able to correct my problems.

So now yesterday I reinstalled my MT2 Module and it looks like my problems for now have been solved.But I will continue to test and search for problems that may show up and report them here.


----------



## Jhon69

Sometimes not always I try to scroll through the pages in the guide and when I do the scrolling takes off by itself for several pages.

Also for some reason my events to be recorded loves "Pawn Stars" trying to record all of them instead of new only which I have chosen in the timer?.

After the nightly reboot my guide is changing to "My Channels" instead of staying on my Favorites List.


----------



## Jhon69

Last night was watching a prerecorded program "Antiques Roadshows" when the video froze up so I did a RBR.Noticed this morning after the nightly reboot my guide was not on My Channels,but stayed on my Favorites List.So was the reason the video froze because DISH put in a fix?.We shall see after a few days,but having my guide stay on my Favorites List was a welcome sight this morning,Thanks DISH!.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jhon69 said:


> Last night was watching a prerecorded program "Antiques Roadshows" when the video froze up so I did a RBR.Noticed this morning after the nightly reboot my guide was not on My Channels,but stayed on my Favorites List.So was the reason the video froze because DISH put in a fix?.We shall see after a few days,but having my guide stay on my Favorites List was a welcome sight this morning,Thanks DISH!.


Unrelated. Fixes aren't implemented while your receiver is in use like that.

sometimes video freezes and a channel change will fix it, other times you need the reboot... but neither would be an indication of a fix.

Sometimes my 922 doesn't actually do its nightly update like it is supposed to... and those nights it stays on my custom Favorites list.. so it's a glitch that appears to do something good, but still a glitch.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unrelated. Fixes aren't implemented while your receiver is in use like that.
> 
> sometimes video freezes and a channel change will fix it, other times you need the reboot... but neither would be an indication of a fix.
> 
> Sometimes my 922 doesn't actually do its nightly update like it is supposed to... and those nights it stays on my custom Favorites list.. so it's a glitch that appears to do something good, but still a glitch.


Yes and it seems the glitch is still with us as after my nightly reboot last night,this morning my guide had changed back to My Channels instead of remaining on my Favorites List!.:nono2:

Oh well back to the old drawing board!.


----------



## P Smith

S1.17 start spooling for 300+ gamma testers tonight. Include Weather AppTile.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> S1.17 start spooling for 300+ gamma testers tonight. Include Weather AppTile.


Already had Weather App Tile with S1.16.

DISH just needs to give the 922 the Hopper software so I can see my 4 tuners(2SAT+2OTA/wMT2).


----------

